

Show HN: Domcomp, a price comparison site for domain registrars - grogs
http://www.domcomp.com/

======
grogs
If you've ever bought a domain then you'll know that there are a number of
providers, each with their own prices and pricing structures. I was surprised
to find there isn't a price comparison website for domains, so I built one.

Hopefully it's something that would be useful to people on HN. Whilst building
it, I realised I could have saved $20 on the .io domain I bought recently.

Any feedback would be much appreciated. The immediate plan is to show the
prices for domain renew and transfer.

~~~
btipling
Is this data scraped via an API or something or are you managing it manually?

~~~
grogs
It's automated. With around 500 TLDs and 7 providers, manually maintaining it
would be a nightmare.

~~~
maxcellent
not sure if this is the case for all domain providers, but at least for name
cheap: transfer and renew price are quite different from the new price. Also,
different contract will have different prices. Longer terms will normally be
discounted. It will be nice to display prices based on different use cases.

Anyways! Great work! I wish this can be maintained up-to-date. So many
bullshits / price traps on domain registration.

------
xh208
I didn't even know so many tlds existed

------
maxcellent
nice, it's good to know .io domain can be bought by $39.

There are quite a few big ones not on list though. Like 1and1?

~~~
grogs
1&1 are just as bad as GoDaddy, in that they advertise $1.99 domains... Where
you have to buy for 2 years and the second year price is much higher.

I take your point though, I should add them anyway, even if they're not the
cheapest.

Are there any other providers that you think are worth adding?

